

We Found a Free Smartphone Embedded Inside Entertainment Weekly - jamesbritt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FQm7k4riCoE

======
xhrpost
Article for people who can't watch video at work:
[http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/fully-functional-
android...](http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/fully-functional-android-
phone-embedded-in-entertainment-weekly-2012104/)

